# Man Caves Cigar room?



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

Anyone ever watch DIY network?
They have a show hosted with Tony Siragusa "Goose". Say what you will about the guy, he still has this show that helps people build their very own man caves with TV's leather chairs, humidors, bars, etc.

They had an episode where they build a cigar room. They built a cabinet humidor, put in electric fireplace, and small ventilation. The humi was not up to what I would want build but still MUCH more than decent. 

ALL they did to that room was put in 1 ceiling ventilation fan with air going outside the house.

Is that all you need? I would think sealing up the room would require more work than what they showed. 1 small fan?

I would have thought you would need to caulk all the seams (especially the ceiling), extra insulation, and multiple fans? Thicker threshold at the door?

Just curious.


----------



## Foz (Apr 14, 2005)

It originally aired 2 weeks ago
clicky


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=130848


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

That's not a cigar room.....THIS is a cigar room!:tu

http://www.ryandeyer.com/cigarroom/


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=130848





illinoishoosier said:


> That's not a cigar room.....THIS is a cigar room!:tu
> 
> http://www.ryandeyer.com/cigarroom/


The two perfect replies to this thread! :tu


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

illinoishoosier said:


> That's not a cigar room.....THIS is a cigar room!:tu
> 
> http://www.ryandeyer.com/cigarroom/


Now that is a waork of art!!!!


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Everytime I see that room it just makes me want to get a building permit:tu

tt:cb


----------



## apostille (Apr 10, 2009)

Rob Rimberg is a loving family man. He also loves a good cigar. Unfortunately, when it comes to cigars, his family doesn't share the same sentiments. In fact, they force Rob to smoke outside, rain or shine. And let's face it; it's tough to be the man of the house when you're watching TV through the family room window. Enter Jason Cameron and Tony "The Goose" Siragusa. They're here to help Rob build a cigar sanctuary so that he never has to choose between his family and his cigars again.


----------



## Rudder (Feb 7, 2008)

There always seem to be alot of questions regaurding smoking rooms and the construction of them. I'm surprised there hasnt been a sticky put up yet. I personally would like to see 1 thread with everones smoking room and the steps they took in building it. This will give everyone a chance to evaluate each room without looking at mutiple posts.


----------



## ryan35um (Jun 8, 2007)

ja3480 said:


> Now that is a waork of art!!!!


I appreciate the props. Thanks!


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

illinoishoosier said:


> That's not a cigar room.....THIS is a cigar room!:tu
> 
> Ryan's Cigar Room


Oingo Boingo that is a sweet set up. All it needs is a walk in humidor and I could spend the rest of my life there. Or am I missing it?


----------



## Rudder (Feb 7, 2008)

ryan35um said:


> I appreciate the props. Thanks!


 Any updates yet?


----------



## Baz (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes, I've watched that DIY cigar room show twice and it is good, although the guy they design for has no balls...the best episode on You Tube or whatever site it is that you can see them all on is the one where they build a NY Mets basement and bar for a young guy and Goose calls his 2 buddies Ren and Stimpy...it's a funny one and the result is great (scoreboard tv, scrolling sports scores tv next to it, baseball bar, big apple, etc)!


----------



## ncstogie (Oct 24, 2008)

:wave::wave:


Baz said:


> Yes, I've watched that DIY cigar room show twice and it is good, although the guy they design for has no balls...the best episode on You Tube or whatever site it is that you can see them all on is the one where they build a NY Mets basement and bar for a young guy and Goose calls his 2 buddies Ren and Stimpy...it's a funny one and the result is great (scoreboard tv, scrolling sports scores tv next to it, baseball bar, big apple, etc)!


good show good room The Goose rocks!


----------



## ryan35um (Jun 8, 2007)

Rudder said:


> Any updates yet?


Updates to what?


----------



## Rudder (Feb 7, 2008)

ryan35um said:


> Updates to what?


 Your room. Still using it alot?


----------



## ryan35um (Jun 8, 2007)

Rudder said:


> Your room. Still using it alot?


I use the room a fair amount. I would say at least once a week and usually more. I'm starting to get in the habit of smoking Sunday mornings with coffee. The Rocky Patel Connecticut's go great with the coffee flavors. My girlfriend hasn't usually woken up yet so it's a perfect time if i've had a busy week and couldn't make the time earlier.


----------



## Rudder (Feb 7, 2008)

ryan35um said:


> I use the room a fair amount. I would say at least once a week and usually more. I'm starting to get in the habit of smoking Sunday mornings with coffee. The Rocky Patel Connecticut's go great with the coffee flavors. My girlfriend hasn't usually woken up yet so it's a perfect time if i've had a busy week and couldn't make the time earlier.


I'm using mine about the same. I find myself using mostly on Sunday nights after everyone has gone to bed. Friday nights if there's a game on too.


----------



## smokenrooms.com (May 11, 2009)

I build Smoking Rooms. Check out my website for the latest room.
This is a real Smoking Room. 
Smoken Rooms

Very complicated proprietary exhaust system with fresh air intake, duct dampers, and inline boosters. Installed to remove all smoke and supply the completely sealed room with fresh air to maintain accurate pressure, while the hvac system maintains the temp.


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

ryan35um said:


> I use the room a fair amount. I would say at least once a week and usually more. I'm starting to get in the habit of smoking Sunday mornings with coffee. The Rocky Patel Connecticut's go great with the coffee flavors. My girlfriend hasn't usually woken up yet so it's a perfect time if i've had a busy week and couldn't make the time earlier.


That is one beautiful room! Very nice job, it looks awesome! I don't think I would ever come out of there.


----------

